# Just ONCE......



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Can we let someone beisdes Jamal Crawford take the final shot(s) of every game!!! I cant take it anymore, its not even like he hits most of them or is clutch in any way shape or form. Of course he is bound to make a few when you give him a hundred chances.(kings, nuggets) But think of all the times he has missed them and sometimes many in one game. (Piston game ring a bell?? And the game just now against the Jazz?Plus many more.) Same with end of quarters. He fakes a drive and end up bricking a lonnngggg three pointer. Let someone else on this team take that many tries at game winners and Id bet the farm they hit more of them then JC!

All I can say about JC and his end of quarter shots and game winning attempts is_......."Even a broken clock is right twice a day."_

Thoughts?


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Co-sign

I feel like marbury or frye can be that person, marbury has been pretty clutch for us, and if protected well by our big men, can be pretty key for us. Frye, well, i think he has that quick perimeter shot going ive been noticing, driving isnt a strongsuit for us in any way.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

No one on the Knicks and only a handful of people in the league have the kind of ability Jamal has to create SPACE for himself on the floor in one on one situations. This is why he is the perfect candidate to take the shot in the last second because he is a fairly decent off balanced shooter as well. I got no issue with Crawford taking those kind of shots because that's what he's here for.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

As the leader of this team, shouldn't Marbury take the shot?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

are you guys serious?....marbury is about as clutch as crawford....

after crawford who do we have...

Q?....he has a decent shot but i wouldnt trust him with creating his own shot.
lee? no J
frye? maybe...seems like he would choke
curry? he'll probably just flick it up there expecting a foul....or will just barrel through the guy and get charged with the Offensive foul...


instead of seeing marbury or crawford always ISO and create a last second shot opportunity,...I'd rather see a nice play called where at least 3 people touch the ball, maybe we drive to the basket and kick out to an open man.....

I'd rather see a drawn out play done instead of ISO's all the time at the end with crawford


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> No one on the Knicks and only a handful of people in the league have the kind of ability Jamal has to create SPACE for himself on the floor in one on one situations. This is why he is the perfect candidate to take the shot in the last second because he is a fairly decent off balanced shooter as well. I got no issue with Crawford taking those kind of shots because *that's what he's here for*.


Im just looking at the FACTS, he shoots all of them, but makes few of them. What did we bring him here to make 9% of the game winners he takes?:lol: 




> frye? maybe...seems like he would choke


Choke? IMO he wouldnt. Dont you remeber all the big shots he made against the pistons this year? His % of hitting big shots is much higher then JC.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I know that's right Tru, I'm sick and tired of him taking all the final shots. You would think the opposing team knows it's coming, so they are going to focus their defense on Crawford.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I know that's right Tru, I'm sick and tired of him taking all the final shots. You would think the opposing team knows it's coming, so they are going to focus their defense on Crawford.


Why would a team want him to pass the ball to someone else considering Crawford's failure rate?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Why would a team want him to pass the ball to someone else considering Crawford's failure rate?


huh? what are you talking about? That's exactly what I said, the opposing team knows it's coming.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> No one on the Knicks and only a handful of people in the league have the kind of ability Jamal has to create SPACE for himself on the floor in one on one situations. This is why he is the perfect candidate to take the shot in the last second because he is a fairly decent off balanced shooter as well. I got no issue with Crawford taking those kind of shots because that's what he's here for.



Nothing personal but Jamal has a terrible record when it comes to end of the game shots. It is true that he can always create a shot for himself but something goes wrong at key moments in a game that makes Jamal mess up. Perhaps he is cursed. He is definitely unique because he has stretches of superstar play but also stretches of highly suspect play. He can drive people crazy with his talent and his ability to single handedly win and then lose games. I don't know who he compares to in NBA history but he may go down as the most talented loser to ever play the game.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

USSKittyHawk said:


> huh? what are you talking about? That's exactly what I said, the opposing team knows it's coming.


I'm saying the opposing team wants Jamal to shoot it, not pass it. They are focusing their defense so that he has to shoot it.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> No one on the Knicks and only a handful of people in the league have the kind of ability Jamal has to create SPACE for himself on the floor in one on one situations. This is why he is the perfect candidate to take the shot in the last second because he is a fairly decent off balanced shooter as well. I got no issue with Crawford taking those kind of shots because that's what he's here for.


Crawford's job isn't to take the last second shot, it's to take all the shots. Crawford is nothing more than a volume shooter with an ounce of playmaking ability. That's all he'll ever be. He has no defensive ability. He can't really rebound. His off of the ball offense is horrible at best. When your supposed specialty is offense and you've barely shot .400 for your career, you're not that good, and that's exactly what Crawford is. He's not that good of a basketball player. That's not to say he doesn't have value, but he should have been traded the day after he shot over fifty. Heck, if you can use him to get rid of either double "J", by all means do it.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*everyones missing the point*

Someone HAS to make a one on one move because we can't seem to run a play to save our asses. JC just happens to be the best of a bad lot. He gets them out of necessity, not ability.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

"Nothing personal but Jamal has a terrible record when it comes to end of the game shots. It is true that he can always create a shot for himself but something goes wrong at key moments in a game that makes Jamal mess up. Perhaps he is cursed. He is definitely unique because he has stretches of superstar play but also stretches of highly suspect play. He can drive people crazy with his talent and his ability to single handedly win and then lose games. I don't know who he compares to in NBA history but he may go down as the most talented loser to ever play the game."

Good post.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im just looking at the FACTS, he shoots all of them, but makes few of them. What did we bring him here to make 9% of the game winners he takes?:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Choke? IMO he wouldnt. Dont you remeber all the big shots he made against the pistons this year? His % of hitting big shots is much higher then JC.



Jamal Crawford misses alot of buzzer beaters because he takes all of them. Frye hits a majority of his shots in the clutch because he hasn't taken very many in the first place. Less shots taken, less of a chance of missing.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Crawford's job isn't to take the last second shot, it's to take all the shots. Crawford is nothing more than a volume shooter with an ounce of playmaking ability. That's all he'll ever be. He has no defensive ability. He can't really rebound. His off of the ball offense is horrible at best. When your supposed specialty is offense and you've barely shot .400 for your career, you're not that good, and that's exactly what Crawford is. He's not that good of a basketball player. That's not to say he doesn't have value, but he should have been traded the day after he shot over fifty. Heck, if you can use him to get rid of either double "J", by all means do it.


Bobby Jackson happened to be one of the most talented 6th men in the league and he scored most of his points jacking up shots. The same can be said about Jerry Stackhouse and other very talented 6th men. In the clutch, Crawford should have the ball because of his propensity to get a decent shot off.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> are you guys serious?....marbury is about as clutch as crawford....
> 
> after crawford who do we have...
> 
> ...


The more people who touch the ball, the more likely it is for a mistake to go wrong. Considering how we tend to turn the ball over in non-clutch situations, I'd hate for us to increase that potential even more by moving the ball in the clutch. To a larger extent, I believe most in general hate to draw up plays if they have people who can knock down those shots in one on one isolations. That's why we so often here certain players praised for how they take over the game. How do you think they do that? It's certainly not from passing the ball around.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Twink....*

You are alibiing. You can't be serious when you say Frye makes a higher % because he takes less shots. He makes a higher % because he takes GOOD shots. That is the idea of running a play....to get an open look. All the GOOD teams do it. As I said, we don't do it because the team is too undisciplined to run a functional play when it counts.

Playing one on one at the end is a crap shoot. If a guy is any good he will be doubled and forced to take a tough shot in traffic or a perimeter shot outside the double. I would rather see the team run a play and learn how to win. JCs antics are a band-aid even when successful. It wouldn't hurt to learn how to make a stop in crunch time as well. An uncontested layup with 3 seconds left is inexcusable....period. BTW, a bunch of people need not touch the ball to run a play and besides, in the NBA you ought to be able to handle the ball as required to run plays. There is only a handful of guys in the league that get the clear out at the end and they are a helluva lot better than JC.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

JC gets those shots because he can get good shot no matter the circumstances and he can make shots no matter what ...its extremely hard to make game winners when every1 knows you are going to get the ball under those stakes ...most players dont even want the ball...and even fewer want to be the man with the odds are against you ...in these instances the stakes are very much against them...team's best possible defender on you with him trying to shield you into a defense trying to help on you...very few lapses in effort on a last second situation , so chances of getting lucky are slim , you have to be good.

in today's newpaper there was gilbert arenas saying even the great Lebron James doesn't even want to be the guy who takes all the big shots ...in Jamal you have a rare player who does.

thats not a negative , thats a positive. he should be getting praise , not scorn.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

See we didnt do an isolation for JC in the laker game, and ended up winning it.:yay: :worthy:


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Grinch...*

nobody is scorning JC, they are scorning IT's decision to make that our go-to last second scenario. It's really not a good option for the very reasons you listed in your post. It would be interesting to know the success ratio for last shot win-lose and iso vs. set play. I have no idea so if anybody knows where to find a league wide stat for that, please post it. My gut feeling is that the % will be lower across the board but that iso's are maybe 30% or less.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

yeah , well if the knicks as a team ran their plays better i believe he have more options ...as it is now with JC there is virtually no chance of a TO , because for the most part he isn't passing although as he showed last night he certainly has the ability ...and he isn't getting stripped of the ball...i would say JC success rate is probably closer to to his actual fg % which is a good bit better than most in his situation unless they are a bonafide superstar.

in truth who on the knicks is better ?

marbury , i think we know that isn't the case...curry , not unless the team got a heck of alot better at delivering the ball. Francis is really the only other guy i would give serious consideration , he's proven at coming through in those moments .


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nobody is better....*

and I agree we should be able to run a play. Having seen most of JCs attempts in the last year plus, I am able to say that his last second hot streak is over....and has been for many, many games. I really can't remember him getting a good shot off his shake and bake for some time....unless you call a 25/26 foot jumper off the stutter a good shot.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Nobody is better....*



alphaorange said:


> and I agree we should be able to run a play. Having seen most of JCs attempts in the last year plus, I am able to say that his last second hot streak is over....and has been for many, many games. I really can't remember him getting a good shot off his shake and bake for some time....unless you call a 25/26 foot jumper off the stutter a good shot.



what did he do last night?

dind't he drive, to the hoop and alley oop it to curry ?

i dont think he goes out of his way to take jumpshots , i think the opposite is the case actually, I do think the defenders shade him into defense and he has a choice take a very contested shot (usually a floater) or a mildly contested jumpshot off a x-over, that most would consider a bad shot but he really doesn't .

if he went against Thomas' desires and took jumpshots when it wasn't needed , i dont think he would be continually given the ball in those spots....sometimes you have to take what you can get a decent look at and in situations that require ball control(i.e. we take the last shot no matter what) he is simply the guy to call on.

and since we are on clutch play i would like to commend the actual clutch guy from last night david lee , forcing that airball as time expired, was the best play of the night...so often overlooked when people have the spotlight on Crawford.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I'm not disagreeing with you...*

But the fact is that last night was out of the ordinary. It was just a scrum play made possible by Lee's offensive board. I'm talking about coming out of a TO or running a predetermined final play. The point is that we are not good at it and JC is not been very good for a while. Besides last night, when was the last pass you saw while running an isolation play? If you remember, I'll also bet it was because the ball was forced out of his hands. I'm not *****in', I'm just saying we have a lot of work to do. Jamal may be the best option out of many poor ones. I WILL say that I am very pleased we finally made a stop when we needed one.


----------



## NYKFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't like how much crawford shoots in a game, but he is the best on the team at creating his own shot in the clutch. If I had to hand the ball to one knick to win a game, it would have to be crawford.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> huh? what are you talking about? That's exactly what I said, the opposing team knows it's coming.


Kit, I agree with you, I mean he always takes it, so the offense always knows who's going to take it. It's kind of like Kobe Bryant, but I mean, if Jamal can juke you and free up space and take a shot, then why not? If Kobe can, then Jamal can, besides who are you going to ask to take the buzzer beater? Stephon? I mean Jamal's the most clutch on our team, although he isn't the most accurate, maybe Jamal should start setting it up for Q or Frye, cause they're probably the best shooters on the team (David does not count).


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You're missing the whole point....*

A good team should not have to relay on a last second isolation play. It's a bad option unless you have a Melo, AI, Kobe, Gilbert, or someone like that. The point is that we should be able to run a damn play that results in an open look or a foul.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: You're missing the whole point....*



alphaorange said:


> A good team should not have to relay on a last second isolation play. It's a bad option unless you have a Melo, AI, Kobe, Gilbert, or someone like that. The point is that we should be able to run a damn play that results in an open look or a foul.


if the knicks could do that consistently during the game they probably wouldn't need that many last second shots .


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Grinch........Could not have said it better.*

Here's hoping they get better at it.


----------

